
Dihydrogen monoxide hoax - franze
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dihydrogen_monoxide_hoax
======
todd8
I have a college educated friend that refers to anything not sold at say Whole
Foods as being made of "chemicals". In addition to scientific illiteracy there
is another common affliction I come across, innumeracy. I have a different
friend that has a Ph.D. but doesn't know how to divide one fraction by
another. These people are engaging, kind, interesting people with large
circles of like-minded friends, but sometimes talking to them leaves me more
than a bit frustrated.

~~~
gravypod
I think this is a problem with the common perception that college education is
synonymous with being smart/intelligent.

I think this is definitely not the case. I have more respect for the people
who "get shit done" that sit around and hold clipboards.

It may have once been that those in high positions of academia where the best
of the best but that's not always the case now.

